# Sandhill Park - Taunton - Somerset



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 26, 2009)

We have visited Sandhill Park in Somerset serveal times over the last couple of months.

Here is a collection of some of the photographs taken during our visits.


































































Sadly this room has servere smoke damage thanks to vandals.


----------



## karmamarshmallow (Aug 27, 2009)

Great photos mate - Was a fantastic visit too.

Can't wait for the next adventure!


----------



## Evilgenius (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice one like the cellars! Shame we didnt get that far last time as our trip was cut short due to unforeseen circumstances! Chavs, matches, fire brigade & police...


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 29, 2009)

Dazaf said:


> Nice one like the cellars! Shame we didnt get that far last time as our trip was cut short due to unforeseen circumstances! Chavs, matches, fire brigade & police...



The cellar was the best bit and home to quite alot of bats. 

We saw and smelt some smoke damage to one of the rooms in one of the buildings. I really do not understand what people get out of setting fire to things!


----------



## Evilgenius (Aug 30, 2009)

We Will have to get down there again and have a look!

Well chavs mate, they aint got much in life bar setting fire to shit, smoking weed and smashing windows!


----------



## slymer (Aug 31, 2009)

Dazaf said:


> We Will have to get down there again and have a look!
> 
> Well chavs mate, they aint got much in life bar setting fire to shit, smoking weed and smashing windows!



Hi mate yeah couldnt agree more, the little chavs ruin it for the rest of us why cant they go back to playing with lego and not matches,

yeah the cellars are great,We missed them first time round but well worth a return visit.


----------

